# First Gig (Sort of)



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Well this coming Saturday we will be playing at a friends barn party with our little "hobby" band. Should be about 60 to 80 ppl there, thank god it's a friendly and well lubricated group as our lead singer left us 3 days ago. He just did,nt have the time to put in. So we had a 6 hr session yesterday and came up with a battle plan. I will do the CCR stuff, my bro (on bass) will sing the Eagles tunes, our drummer will cover ZZ Top, Stones and Clapton and the other guitarist is filling in some Dwight Yoakam and Tommy James tunes. None of us are great singers but we think we can pull it of....wish us luck.

Tarl


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Best of luck to you on the gig Tarl, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

How did the gig go Tarl?


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Well first of all we had a great time. Our drummer and bassist got pretty pissed (don't they always.. ) but we made it through. We did 4 sets but we only have 22 songs under our belts so we repeated some , lengthened some and tried a few tunes we never did before, nobody seemed to mind. (had to fake alot of lyrics) Alot of people were dancing ,which is a good sign , and we got tons of compliments. Everyone was asking what our name is but we don't have one yet, got to remedy that. Two people asked us how much we charged to do parties so we may get some more gigs out of this. Now the search is on for a new lead singer and we will continue to add songs to our set lists. All in all a very fun and positive vibe.

Tark


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like it was a total triumph... it's onward and upwards from here. :food-smiley-004:


----------

